# Ahmadinejad calls for annihilation of Israel



## SniperFire (Aug 2, 2012)

'In a speech published on his website Thursday, Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said the ultimate goal of world forces must be the annihilation of Israel.'

Ahmadinejad calls for annihilati... JPost - Iranian Threat - News


Secretly, Obama's heart leaps!


----------



## daveman (Aug 2, 2012)

Muslim extremist apologists claiming the Islamic Nutjob didn't say what he said in 5...4...3...2...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 2, 2012)

I'madinnerjacket has been saying this shit for years. The CIA should whack his ass before he starts WWIII.


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 2, 2012)

In a way, I hope they do try something... and Israel just gets fed up with it and nukes 'em off the planet


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 2, 2012)

I say* "bring it,"* you sawed-off little fucker. 

I will marvel as Israel's Air Force carpet bombs the ever-loving shit out of you

Ahmadinejad calls for annihilati... JPost - Iranian Threat - News


----------



## Indofred (Aug 2, 2012)

I can find the JP piece and a couple of blogs  that have exactly the same quotes but nothing else.

Perhaps you could link to the website mentioned and point out where the offending comments are made.
I've been to the site but I can't find a thing. Perhaps you can help me.

Again, I can't find a single mention of any such speech. Again, a link would help a lot.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 2, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> In a way, I hope they do try something... and Israel just gets fed up with it and nukes 'em off the planet


We don't need nuclear warfare.  The Israelis are perfectly capable of winning without nukes.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 2, 2012)

Damn it --- I started a thread on this as well. I will ask to merge here... Sorry.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 2, 2012)

seriously

why should we give a damn?

Aside from giving us the final reason to war with them, since apparently the war on terror is not enough...


----------



## Indofred (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.president.ir/en/40128/preview?term=zionist


----------



## asaratis (Aug 2, 2012)

Indofred said:


> I can find the JP piece and a couple of blogs  that have exactly the same quotes but nothing else.
> 
> Perhaps you could link to the website mentioned and point out where the offending comments are made.
> I've been to the site but I can't find a thing. Perhaps you can help me.
> ...


I found this at the posted link:

In a speech published on his website Thursday, Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said the ultimate goal of world forces must be the annihilation of Israel.

Speaking to ambassadors from Islamic countries ahead of 'Qods Day' ('Jerusalem Day'), an annual Iranian anti-Zionist event established in 1979 by Ayatollah Khomeini and which falls this year on August 17, Ahmadinejad said that a "horrible Zionist current" had been managing world affairs for "about 400 years."

Ahmadinejad calls for annihilati... JPost - Iranian Threat - News

As advertized!


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 2, 2012)

asaratis said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > In a way, I hope they do try something... and Israel just gets fed up with it and nukes 'em off the planet
> ...



Oh.. I've trained with them.. I know they can.. would just be a bit fitting if the ones rattling sabers about annihilation got completely annihilated


----------



## IHBF (Aug 2, 2012)

Let Israel handle it. 

No need for US involvement in any way.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 2, 2012)

A deranged jihadist neanderthal making senseless and threatening rhetoric ?

How innovative..........LOL       

Irans begging for a fight, and the days are dwindling before that need is fulfilled


----------



## Jos (Aug 2, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> I say* "bring it,"* you sawed-off little fucker.
> 
> I will marvel as Israel's Air Force carpet bombs the ever-loving shit out of you
> 
> Ahmadinejad calls for annihilati... JPost - Iranian Threat - News



Read it again, "Anyone who loves freedom and justice must strive for the annihilation of the *Zionist regime* in order to pave the way for world justice and freedom.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 2, 2012)

Indofred said:


> http://www.president.ir/en/40128/preview?term=zionist



No no no that can't be the same speech, there is no mention of his wanting the "annihilation of the Zionist regime"


----------



## Jos (Aug 2, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> I'madinnerjacket has been saying this shit for years. The CIA should whack his ass before he starts WWIII.



 Hows about The CIA  whack his ass *and* start WWIII?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 2, 2012)

I bet the president of Iran has B.O.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 3, 2012)

asaratis said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I can find the JP piece and a couple of blogs  that have exactly the same quotes but nothing else.
> ...



But that's just the piece from the OP in an Israeli newspaper.
I've linked to the "quoted" website but it doesn't say any such thing.
Any more less biased links to be had?


----------



## Indofred (Aug 3, 2012)

LogikAndReazon said:


> A deranged jihadist neanderthal making senseless and threatening rhetoric ?
> 
> How innovative..........LOL
> 
> Irans begging for a fight, and the days are dwindling before that need is fulfilled



Nice post.
Sadly the story appears to have been made up, fabricated, a load of steaming bullshit and not actually true.

The quote produced a few results when googled before.
Now it gets 500+, all blogs and no news media except JP.
It's just a fabrication being spread around by idiots.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm sure this thread will continue for some time, with posters moaning about how Iran wants to destroy Israel.
No posters will provide any evidence, just far right, hate filled extremist bullshit in some pathetic attempt to justify an attack on Iran.
I wonder if those posters realise, it's them who are the haters and destroyers, not Iran.


----------



## General_Zaroff (Aug 3, 2012)

Because Ahmadinejad is the real power in Iran...oh wait


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 15, 2012)

Indofred said:


> I'm sure this thread will continue for some time, with posters moaning about how Iran wants to destroy Israel.
> No posters will provide any evidence, just far right, hate filled extremist bullshit in some pathetic attempt to justify an attack on Iran.
> I wonder if those posters realise, it's them who are the haters and destroyers, not Iran.


'Splain this one, Indofred:

Israeli Minister Warns of 30-day Iran War after Reuters reported that 4 men are detained by German police for delivering 4 valves for a heavy water reactor to Iran, breaking an embargo  on such exports to the Islamic Republic imposed over its disputed  nuclear programme. Financial Times


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 15, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> 'In a speech published on his website Thursday, Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said the ultimate goal of world forces must be the annihilation of Israel.'
> 
> Ahmadinejad calls for annihilati... JPost - Iranian Threat - News
> 
> Secretly, Obama's heart leaps!


I don't know about that, but every time Ahmadinejad gathers together with his buds, they say he isn't saying he would like Israel to be taken off the face of the map, and he isn't saying it 100 days a year when he says it.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 16, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure this thread will continue for some time, with posters moaning about how Iran wants to destroy Israel.
> ...



Heavy water is used in nuclear power plants.
I think you have to prove it's for weapons use before you can cite that as a reason for war.

As for Israel.
BBC News - Israel 'prepared for 30-day war with Iran'



> Israel's outgoing home front defence minister says an attack on Iran would likely trigger a month-long conflict that would leave 500 Israelis dead.
> 
> Matan Vilnai told the Maariv newspaper that the fighting would be "on several fronts", with hundreds of missiles fired at Israeli towns and cities.
> 
> ...



Israeli seems to be preparing for an unprovoked attack on Iran but wants the US to help out.
Do you really want your government to paint a target on the back of every American in the world?
Next up - another 9/11 and another US response of anger because someone attacked you without reason.

Drrrrr.


----------



## mememe (Aug 16, 2012)

Jos said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > I say* "bring it,"* you sawed-off little fucker.
> ...



Propaganda consumers can read, but they can not think. That's why no matter how many times they read "Zionist regime", they will repeat mantras given to them by propaganda merchants.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 17, 2012)

Indofred said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


Do you really want the USA to deal with Iran, Indofred and do you think we forgot who Ahmadinejad is? The guy who held Americans in Iran with his AK-47 when President Carter was in office and we had a 444-day Hostage crisis coming our way 24-7?

He made a name for himself with terrorists by shoving and jabbing at Americans for the camera back then, and he's shooting off his mouth at Israel now.

Do you really want the USA to deal with Iran, Indofred?

I hope we don't have to. Ahmadinejad's flapping jaw is not helping Iran. Just saying.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 17, 2012)

Odd that.  So do democrats!

Is Ahmadinejad a democrat?


----------



## daveman (Aug 17, 2012)

mememe said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


In my experience, anyone who screeches "Zionist regime" is incapable of independent thought.


----------



## Douger (Aug 17, 2012)

Jos said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > I say* "bring it,"* you sawed-off little fucker.
> ...


I fully agree.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 18, 2012)

"Dr.Ahmadinejad said that a dreadful Zionist current has been managing the key international affairs over the past 400 years and behind the scene of the worlds main powers, media, monetary and banking centers."

Straight out of the 'Protocols', that stuff!


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 18, 2012)

If Iran could see how stupid they look and act, Hell they couldn't even handle Saddam and Iraq. How will they handle Israel?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Aug 18, 2012)

daveman said:


> Muslim extremist apologists claiming the Islamic Nutjob didn't say what he said in 5...4...3...2...



Is that your rationalization for opposing views?


----------



## daveman (Aug 18, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim extremist apologists claiming the Islamic Nutjob didn't say what he said in 5...4...3...2...
> ...


I don't have to rationalize opposing views.  The left has a habit of denying what those they support said.


----------



## straight_ahead (Aug 18, 2012)

Funny how Imadickhead says all this shit and the other camel jockeys stand and applaud and Netanyahu  clears his throat and the camel jockeys jump up and down in fits.


----------



## mememe (Aug 18, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> How will they handle Israel?



Lebanon "handled" Israel...


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 18, 2012)

sniperfire said:


> 'in a speech published on his website thursday, iranian president mahmoud ahmadinejad said the ultimate goal of world forces must be the annihilation of israel.'
> 
> ahmadinejad calls for annihilati... Jpost - iranian threat - news
> 
> ...



View attachment $crying.bmp


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 18, 2012)

Unless you can prove Iran has weaponized its nuclear program, all you warmongering assholes should just shut your fucking mouths!


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 18, 2012)

Indofred said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > A deranged jihadist neanderthal making senseless and threatening rhetoric ?
> ...



that would explain why warbler pounced on it no doubt.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Aug 18, 2012)

daveman said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



yeah because lies are okay coming from Islamophobes.


----------



## Jos (Aug 18, 2012)

Read it again, "Anyone who loves freedom and justice must strive for the annihilation of the Zionist regime in order to pave the way for world justice and freedom.&#8221;
from the op link


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 18, 2012)

So....'regime change' is a terrible thing when suggested by the US or any group in NATO.

But it's all about 'freedom & justice' when A'jad calls for it.

OIC.


----------



## daveman (Aug 18, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


Really not my fault you refuse to accept reality.


----------



## daveman (Aug 18, 2012)

Jos said:


> Read it again, "Anyone who loves freedom and justice must strive for the annihilation of the Zionist regime in order to pave the way for world justice and freedom.
> from the op link



The Jew did not fuck up your life.

YOU did.  

Moron.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Aug 18, 2012)

daveman said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



*Israeli Minister Agrees Ahmadinejad Never Said Israel Must Be Wiped Off the Map*

Israeli Minister Agrees Ahmadinejad Never Said Israel 'Must Be Wiped Off the Map' - NYTimes.com


----------



## straight_ahead (Aug 18, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Israeli Minister Agrees Ahmadinejad Never Said Israel Must Be Wiped Off the Map'




He says it every fucking day.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > 'In a speech published on his website Thursday, Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said the ultimate goal of world forces must be the annihilation of Israel.'
> ...



I am still trying to figure out how someone's stated desire for their enemy to be destroyed is a threat.

If this is a threat and it justifies Iran's destuction, how should we view all those Prayers in the Old Testament for the chosen people's enemies to be destroyed or modern day Prayers by anyone for anyone's enemies to be destrroyed, as far as that goes?  

Let me try to understand, we cannot express a desire for our enemy's destruction, but we should pray for their destruction, there is even a Biblical basis for such Prayers (at least in the OT)??


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 15, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



It's going to backfire on them...Isreal won't let this go on much longer.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2012)

straight_ahead said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli Minister Agrees Ahmadinejad Never Said Israel Must Be Wiped Off the Map'
> ...



So, what if he does?

Who cares?

He is not going to be President much longer.

And only the Supreme Leader and his Council has authority to start a war, Ahmadinejad has no authority to start a war. He is going to be lucky if he stays out of prison, with his awful relationship he has today with the Supreme Leader.


----------



## daveman (Sep 15, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


Imadinnerjacket wants Israel gone.  Your own link proves it.


----------



## Indofred (Sep 16, 2012)

straight_ahead said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli Minister Agrees Ahmadinejad Never Said Israel Must Be Wiped Off the Map'
> ...



So, get wild and post a link to him saying it.

You can't because you're a liar (or too stupid to realise the crap you read is all lies)


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

Doesn't Israel threaten to nuke them or invade them almost everyday?


----------



## October (Sep 16, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> 'In a speech published on his website Thursday, Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said the ultimate goal of world forces must be the annihilation of Israel.'
> 
> Ahmadinejad calls for annihilati... JPost - Iranian Threat - News
> 
> ...



Misquote often?

the annihilation of the Zionist regime (what he actually said), is not the same as the annihilation of Israel. But this does not surprise me coming from the Jerusalem Post 

And I agree with what he said here,



> the presidential election hopefuls [of the USA] must go and kiss the feet of the Zionists to ensure their election victory,


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

asaratis said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > In a way, I hope they do try something... and Israel just gets fed up with it and nukes 'em off the planet
> ...



I believe that there will be a very widespread war-----but do not believe that any of the players will resort of nukes


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ahmadinejad calls for annihilation of Israel 
*

*AGAIN???????*

THAT DOES IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indofred (Sep 16, 2012)

Bugger me, you guys need to chill out.

Listen to some rock, drink a fucking beer and let's be mates.


----------



## daveman (Sep 16, 2012)

Indofred said:


> Bugger me, you guys need to chill out.
> 
> Listen to some rock, drink a fucking beer and let's be mates.


No, thanks.


----------



## Jos (Sep 16, 2012)

daveman said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger me, you guys need to chill out.
> ...



What! it's your round Dave don't, welch now


----------



## daveman (Sep 16, 2012)

Jos said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


I don't drink with irrational haters.


----------



## Jos (Sep 16, 2012)

daveman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Only with rational haters, eh?


----------



## daveman (Sep 16, 2012)

Jos said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


Feeling your toes stepped on, huh?  

Who is it do you think I hate?


----------



## Jos (Sep 16, 2012)

daveman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You agree with the posters who hate the same things YOU hate, and when offered an olive branch of peace, you reject it


----------



## Indofred (Sep 20, 2012)

daveman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Please quote my forum posts where I express irrational hate or any hate at all.
I dislike the Israeli government but I don't actually hate them so I challenge you, post my hate quotes or apologise.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

the islamic regimes of Iran and Saudi arabia must be wiped off the map


----------



## KissMy (Sep 24, 2012)

Again today defiant Ahmadinejad says Israel will be "eliminated"

Iran's President not only said he would Wipe Israel off the Map, Israel Will be wiped off the earths face, Israel Will Disappear From Map, he & his followers were shouting "Death to Israel."

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FckLO8HcNyo&noredirect=1"]Ahmadinejad: "Death to Israel"[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hLDjGdJC0Q"]Ahmadinejad[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Sep 24, 2012)

Jos said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


I repeat:  Who is it do you think I hate?

Quit sniveling and answer the question.


----------



## daveman (Sep 24, 2012)

Indofred said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


I choose...neither.

Invariably, when an irrational hater is faced with proof of his irrational hatred, he claims a perfectly logical reason for said hatred.

So...why should I bother?


----------



## Marhaba (Oct 15, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> 'In a speech published on his website Thursday, Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said the ultimate goal of world forces must be the annihilation of Israel.'
> 
> Ahmadinejad calls for annihilati... JPost - Iranian Threat - News
> 
> ...


Then, we are going to see the apologist to Islamists Juan Cole, LIE to us that he "didn't" mean it...


----------



## KissMy (Oct 15, 2012)

Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said:

"The ultimate goal of world forces must be the annihilation of Israel."

"Wipe Israel off the Map"

"Israel Will be wiped off the earths face"

"Israel Will Disappear From Map"

he & his followers were shouting/chanting "Death to Israel."


----------



## Marhaba (Oct 15, 2012)

Ahmadinejad Was Not Mistranslated


----------



## mememe (Oct 15, 2012)

Marhaba said:


> Ahmadinejad Was Not Mistranslated



He was.

But Zionists desperately need a justification of their aggressive and nazistic policies, so they continue lying through controlled by them Western media.


----------

